# Can't get fork off



## rwb921 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm having problems getting my fork and handle bar neck stem apart on my 1981 Schwinn Bantam.  I've removed the long bolt that goes down into the stem and have loosened the the large nut that ties down the stearing tube, I've also loosened the top piece that holds the stearing bearings in.  Any ideas?  Please.  Work has been halted until I get some answers.  thanks.


----------



## rwb921 (Nov 3, 2007)

Never mind I got it.  But is there an easier way to deal with that little wedge inside the stem???:eek:


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 3, 2007)

To remove a stem from the fork, all that has to be done is to loosen the stem bolt 5 or 6 turns, then hit the head of the bolt back into the stem with a hammer. That should release the wedge from the bottom of the stem and release it from the fork. If you are worried about marring the head of the stem bolt, use a piece of hardwood  in between the bolt and the hammer. Usually a light smack will release it, but sometimes you really have to whack it.


----------



## rwb921 (Nov 3, 2007)

sm2501 said:


> To remove a stem from the fork, all that has to be done is to loosen the stem bolt 5 or 6 turns, then hit the head of the bolt back into the stem with a hammer. That should release the wedge from the bottom of the stem and release it from the fork. If you are worried about marring the head of the stem bolt, use a piece of hardwood  in between the bolt and the hammer. Usually a light smack will release it, but sometimes you really have to whack it.




Man thank you very much!  This site rocks!!!


----------



## miss myers (Nov 4, 2007)

rwb921 said:


> I'm having problems getting my fork and handle bar neck stem apart on my 1981 Schwinn Bantam.  I've removed the long bolt that goes down into the stem and have loosened the the large nut that ties down the stearing tube, I've also loosened the top piece that holds the stearing bearings in.  Any ideas?  Please.  Work has been halted until I get some answers.  thanks.




Welcome to my world.  I have been trying unsucessfully for weeks to get that apart.  How did you succeed? I have tried all the suggestions I received here, save for the torch(dont have one), and still nothing.


----------



## rwb921 (Nov 4, 2007)

miss myers said:


> Welcome to my world.  I have been trying unsucessfully for weeks to get that apart.  How did you succeed? I have tried all the suggestions I received here, save for the torch(dont have one), and still nothing.




Miss Meyers-  I took the bolt all the way out...and then wacked the hell out of it with a rubber mallet.  I wish I would have known about the wedge thing earlier.  I also sprayed a liberal amount of WD-40 in the tube.  

I don't know I'm pretty much a novice.  Good luck.ooon getting that dang thing off.  Not a very easy job sometimes.


----------



## M N L (Nov 5, 2007)

with the info you shown, it seems to me that the long goose-neck bolt only needs to be loosened a bit, then hammered down to loosen the wedge grip. then the lock nut and bearing-race nut are next. (maybe with the assistance of some channel-locks) Boom! put a fork in it!


----------

